# Washing a Feather Pillow



## Faith (Feb 27, 2006)

Can I just put a feather pillow in the washer and dryer, or do I need to do somthing else?

Thanks!

Faith


----------



## Cruiser Too (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi Faith   

Would tumbling your pillows in a clothes dryer at low temps suffice ?
I'd hesitate getting feathers wet.
But... it doesn't seem to bother the ducks, huh   

Love Thailand !!!!


----------



## swwoods (Feb 27, 2006)

I can't imagine you can.  I would be interested in the responses.  My grandmother made all the Grandkids feather pillows that she plucked herself over 30 years ago and I can't sleep good on anything other than my pillow.  I have it covered with several pillow case covers.  The thought of it is kinda gross but I love it.  I have been told many times to get rid of it but can't sleep good on anything else.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 27, 2006)

*I have very expensive down pillows*

I use the Dryel dry cleaning kit and do it myself.  I like the way the pillows smell and their renewed fluffiness after they have been "dry cleaned" using the Dryel method.  

I would never want to get my pillows wet.  The dryer kills a lot of germs because of the heat, so you are getting those nasty dust mites out as well.


----------



## swift (Feb 27, 2006)

I don't know if this is the right thing to do or not but I take mine to the dry cleaners and it comes back clean and no worse for wear.


----------



## akbmusic (Feb 27, 2006)

*You can, but...*

We have before (out of necessity when kids had the flu) and you need to know that wet feathers smell awful. When you place it in the dryer, plan to have it go through 3 or 4 cycles on high heat. Place in two new fabric softener sheets each time and a tennis ball. I know it sounds crazy, but it does actually work. When all is said and done, they smell good and are nice and fluffy. It is just a big hassle/time consuming!


----------



## nicklinneh (Feb 27, 2006)

down/feather pillows are the same as down/feather sleeping bags. outdoor shops sell detergent for just that, but i think any mild soap/detergent is just as good. bags are so big that i have to take them to washaterias, but a pillow should work at home. i've always air dried bags for a couple of days-- afraid that the dryer would beat them to pieces; a pillow on fluff for a long time might work though. ----ken


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 27, 2006)

*Feather Pillow Laundering*

Faith,

Here a link with Polyester & Feather Pillow Laundering Info 

I also found this advice for Down Pillows

Caring for down pillows 
To launder your down pillow at home, first spot-treat any stains before you wash your pillow if you're going to machine wash it. Wash the pillow in cold water using a detergent that has a degreaser so that oils are removed. Follow the pillow manufacturer's instructions for specific detergents to use. Very gently squeeze out any excess water from the pillow after washing. Dry the pillow with the dryer set on its lowest setting; put a tennis ball in with the pillow so that the fill doesn't pack or clump as it dries.


Richard


----------



## Faith (Feb 28, 2006)

*Thanks!*

Wow!  I never imagined the number of replies.   The pillow cases themselves are not stained and don't look dirty.  The pillows have just been stored and need to be freshened.  

I think I'll look for Dryel at Wal-Mart first.  If I don't find that, I'll have to decide whether to go for the washer or the dry cleaners.

Thanks for all the great responses.

Faith


----------



## Jennie (Mar 19, 2006)

I have owned 4 down pillows for about 30 years. I wash them with a mild detergent in the washing machine, and add some fabric softener in the rinse cycle. (I particularly love Downy Simple Pleasures vanilla and lavender). I then let them dry naturally--not in the dryer and not in direct sunlight. It takes a few days to dry but they come out perfect. This is the way my mother and grandmother did it and it is the recommendation that came with a down comforter I purchased a couple of years ago. 

Down pillows are a God send when one is recovering from neck or shoulder surgery. They mold so easily to any size and shape you need to cushion the injured area. I also take one with me on every vacation. It rolls up into a small size. It is great on the plane and for sleeping in beds where the pillows may be too firm or lumpy.


----------

